# Screen Protector for Fire?



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on whether I should apply a screen protector to my Kindle Fire? Thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see the need.  It's "gorilla glass".  Really tough stuff.  And it is possible that it would make it less touch sensitive . . . . 

Others undoubtedly have different opinions, of course.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm nervous about putting it on right. I was wondering if it would help reduce the fingerprints. Do you clean yours with anything? Besides a microfiber cloth?


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I was going to get one but decided not to. I have the case which provides good protection. My phone has Gorilla Glass and I just carry it around in my pocket without any protection...even with my keys and change (rarely but it happens) and there isn't a scratch on it.

I'm and engineer and I'm really impressed with specs on Gorilla Glass, which is another reason why I'm not using anything on my devices that use it.

However, Gorilla Glass *can* be scratched by sand so if you are going to spend a lot of time at the beach I would get protection. IMHO, the best protection is Zagg's InvisibleShield.

Mike


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I have one.  I wanted something to reduce glare.  Honestly I don't know that it has helped.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I put Boxware's anti-glare on my Fire. I found the glare/reflections made it impossible to utilize the Fire outside. Maybe the Florida sun is the culprit here but I found myself going back to the house for the Kindle on more than one occasion. 
The glare and reflection problem have pretty well been solved. I do not find the screen any less sensitive than it was. The shield was ordered from Amazon, with shipping (not Prime eligible) it came to a little more than $4. Well worth the price. It has made a big difference to me.


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the Sagged ready to put on later on this afternoon.  For me it's about the fingerprints and dust.    The shield was cheaper than the constant buying of glass wipes to clean the screen.

If I would be good about using a stylus, then the shield wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I put an Invisible Shield on mine...It does make it feel a bit less touch sensitive, but I'm used to that from my iPhones...


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all your opinions! Has anyone ever taken the screen protector off their Kindle? Does it make it look any different or leave goopy stuff on it?


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

kapierce65 said:


> Thanks for all your opinions! Has anyone ever taken the screen protector off their Kindle? Does it make it look any different or leave goopy stuff on it?


I have removed a generic one and a Invisible Shield. Both times they came off clean. I'm guessing but I think most are designed that way.

Mike


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> I put Boxware's anti-glare on my Fire. I found the glare/reflections made it impossible to utilize the Fire outside. Maybe the Florida sun is the culprit here but I found myself going back to the house for the Kindle on more than one occasion.
> The glare and reflection problem have pretty well been solved. I do not find the screen any less sensitive than it was. The shield was ordered from Amazon, with shipping (not Prime eligible) it came to a little more than $4. Well worth the price. It has made a big difference to me.


I have this one too, it made a HUGE difference in reducing the glare. It doesn't affect the the touch feature at all.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had my Fire for about a month, no screen protector. I wipe finger prints off with my tshirt. I'm not rough with it, but not treating it like fine china either...it's a tool that I carry with me a lot. I know I haven't had it for a long time, but so far I'm very happy with the gorilla glass! Not a mark!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one just in case. Rather not scratch anything as it makes it way through my school bag

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the Boxwave protector for those interested...



Betsy


----------

